# Lenux Free Download & Know About Lenux



## gakachhad

Hi,
I Just Wann Ask About The O.s. Lenux . From Where And Which Site I Can Download A Free Lenux Operating System And To Know About The Lenux.which Lenux Is Best? Is There All The Other Software Can Run On Lenux? Plz Send Me The Website Address From Where I Can Access The Maximum Knowledge Of Lenux.

Plz Help Me In This. 
Waiting For Your Reply
Oblige You.
Thanks


----------



## MotorCityMadMan

DistroWatch: http://distrowatch.com/

Wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_distribution

and many more to look through: also try googel linux

what color do you like ?

I like slackware myself :^)


----------

